
Noam Chomsky: Coronavirus – What is at stake? - Dim25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-N3In2rLI4
======
andrekandre
some takes from the video (listening is better of course)

\- corona virus was easily solvable as demonstrated by south korea, taiwan and
china, but market failures cause by emasculated public institutions and
companies more interested in selling consumer products exacerbated the crisis

\- we are very dangerously closer to midnight on the doomsday clock (90 sec
away) and seems the implication is because of the volatile situation in south
asia (it seems he was implying india and pakistan?) caused by many things
including climate change, and strongman leaders who also have no idea what
they are doing (trump/boris) in the uk and us

\- south asia is on its way to becoming unlivable, as certain areas last year
reached upwards of 50 degrees centigrade; with continuously rising temps and
increasing droughts this will only exacerbate tensions as time goes on

\- we will get through the corona virus, but if sometching isn’t done about
global inequality, the slow collapse of democracy around the world, and
finally climate/environmental crisis, we will not “get though” it

\- we are stuck in the ideology of markets and markets only, where private
profit, not not societal needs are considered, and we need to break out of
this ideology if we want to survive the coming crisis post-corona

\- if there is anything positive to come out of this corona virus, it’s that
people take the time to think about and act on what type of world do they want
to live in, do we want to continue the same path towards destruction, or will
we de-atomize ourselves and start to come together to face the looming
problems (which are surmountable if we work together and pool our resources as
people and countries)

.... that’s not verbatim of course, but my interpretation of what noam was
saying

~~~
Dim25
thanks for this, that's quite useful, especially because original video
doesn't have a great quality of audio.

------
rankor
Damn he looks old -- praying we don't lose him to covid

~~~
Dim25
indeed he does. sending good vibes towards Noam!

